# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Industrial robots, Nachi Robotic Systems Inc., Novi, Michigan, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Nachi Robotic Systems Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Tablet assembly by Nachi EZ03 & MZ04 models

Published on Jul 20, 2016

----------

